

Why talking to yourself might be the highest form of intelligence. - ashleyw
http://justseventhings.com/2009/01/25/why-talking-to-yourself-might-be-the-highest-form-of-intelligence/?

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1471300>

~~~
ashleyw
Oh, thanks!

That's weird though. When I submitted it at first, it did show a submission to
the same URL, but from ~160 days ago with only 2 upvotes (hence the ? at the
end.)

